# Short-striding Left Hind at the Trot



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It could be anything from the sacrum to the hip to the tendons to a bad case of thrush or white line.

Interesting it started after she went to the trainers. Years ago my friend sent her horse to the trainer and he came back early with a strained tendon on the rear. The vet made her stall the horse for several months --- he was around 5-6 and it didn't take long for him to go stir crazy. He did heal better than new and they are still slogging thru the mud and sliding down river banks.

Find a high quality equine chiro and that will be your horse's best friend. Good ones have superb instinct to go along with their schooling. I have had equine Chiros that Inwould like to break their arms. 

The one I have now stopped doing horses and only does dogs. She is so golden, I agreed to have her come once a month for at least one horse. She has performed miracles to get that horse even lightly rideable.

Best of luck. I hope you get the horse back to normal and I hope you can quietly snoop around to see if you can find out what happened at the trainers.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> It could be anything from the sacrum to the hip to the tendons to a bad case of thrush or white line.
> 
> Interesting it started after she went to the trainers. Years ago my friend sent her horse to the trainer and he came back early with a strained tendon on the rear. The vet made her stall the horse for several months --- he was around 5-6 and it didn't take long for him to go stir crazy. He did heal better than new and they are still slogging thru the mud and sliding down river banks.
> 
> ...


I have been a skeptic about chiropractors but after hearing so much good about them I'm going to look for one. Thanks !!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto to a *vet* chiro. Specifying that, because like farriery, 'equine chiro' is not a regulated industry, but a vet chiro must be a vet or human chiro first, as well as doing a comprehensive 'horse chiro' course.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

loosie said:


> Ditto to a *vet* chiro. Specifying that, because like farriery, 'equine chiro' is not a regulated industry, but a vet chiro must be a vet or human chiro first, as well as doing a comprehensive 'horse chiro' course.


Yes, I forgot to say they should be a vet or a human chiro first, lol. To reiterate, I know a few of both that are not worth a pinch of salt when it comes to chiropractics.

My current chiro is a DVM who took the holistic route and also does acupuncture. She is in her late 50's early 60's, her dog customers, along with me and my horses, are praying she doesn't retire anytime soon.

*Also, another thought I have* is perhaps a stifle injury. Even the slightest strain on the stifle will cause a horse to short stride. My other horse slipped on the lip of the outdoor stall and it caused some swelling in the stifle area. I poulticed and cold hose him for a few days. It took awhile but he is fine now.

You might look real close at the stifle area from several angles to see if it is puffed up and also feel for heat


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Spec said:


> Her lope leads are fine (in fact her right lead is her preference, which wouldn't make sense if she was having pain in her L hind)...


Actually it does. Usually, the "inside" hind leg that has to reach under the horse is the one that does the power. So if she prefers her right lead, that would make sense b/c it would be less work for the left hind in that lead.



Spec said:


> 4 YO horse
> 
> It is worse when riding in a circle.


My first guess on a young horse would be weak stifles. 

I agree to have a good chiro check the horse, and probably a trip back to the vet. A lot can change in 8 months.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

I also was thinking stifle originally but my skills are lacking in the area of recognizing these types of problems. Part of me hopes it's a minor stifle problem because I know the prognosis is generally very good with those. I noticed the one my friend recommended wasn't a DVM, so thats a no from me. The one I called who lives about 2hr from me says she's busier than ever before and can't get me in for 2 weeks. But I did get an appointment made and am optimistic. She said it sounds minor enough that light riding won't hurt but if it starts to get worse quit and let it rest. In the meantime I have a couple short videos to share to get some input. I'm very nervous because I love this horse, she's so fun to ride and we're just starting to "click"...


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

OK so since my video isn't uploading from my phone here's some still shots, each side-by-side to compare. Everyone I have asked says they don't notice it until I point it out, so I'm assuming that's a good thing. I am just super worried, going to keep pestering that chiro lady to see if she can't fit me in sooner if someone cancels


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

From those still photos, it is 100% obvious she is not wanting to reach under her with that left hind leg. Stifles will do that, but so will other things. That would be my first guess.

Good vets are often busy - hang in there and keep your appointment. If it's just weak stifles, then regular exercise and certain exercise will help (so you should keep riding) .... but of course if it is something else, then maybe you shouldn't be riding until the appointment. Hard to say!

Usually with young horses, they will often "grow out" of the weak stifles.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

beau159 said:


> From those still photos, it is 100% obvious she is not wanting to reach under her with that left hind leg. Stifles will do that, but so will other things. That would be my first guess.
> 
> Good vets are often busy - hang in there and keep your appointment. If it's just weak stifles, then regular exercise and certain exercise will help (so you should keep riding) .... but of course if it is something else, then maybe you shouldn't be riding until the appointment. Hard to say!
> 
> Usually with young horses, they will often "grow out" of the weak stifles.


Oh, really hoping it's just that then! What is the "other stuff" that could be wrong? I'm a worst case-scenario type of person. The chiro/vet wouldn't tell me because she doesn't like to jump to conclusions from a phonecall (which is probably a good thing LOL)...
When I bought her she was a "stalled horse" all her life. My other horses have turnout 24-7 so that's what I've done with her since I got her, also. I figured it was a little injury or something to do with her new environment. It is possible the problem was present at my place prior to the trainer, I just didn't notice because I can't see myself ride, and like I said it is a lot less noticeable when she's trotting around the pasture. She has no differences in cadence with her trot, no signs of pain, nothing. I would have never known had I not gone to observe her at the trainers often. Since I first noticed it a month or so ago, it seems to have gotten better, and I can't really see it in the video of our latest HMS pattern. I might get the lunge line out to see if I can't get a shorter/smaller video that will upload.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Could also be hocks, SI, back, or other hind end things. The lameness eval will help pinpoint the possible area.

Personally, I would x-ray the hocks, both sides even if she doesn't flex sore in the hocks. But I'm kindof a hock freak, due to the issues my Red has. 

You can also x-ray the stifles but it's pretty uncommon to have bony changes in the stifle so they usually look normal. It's usually soft tissue changes.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Spec said:


> I noticed the one my friend recommended wasn't a DVM, so thats a no from me. The one I called who lives about 2hr from me says she's busier than ever before and can't get me in for 2 weeks.


I do want to say that just because they're not registered/formally qualified doesn't make them necessarily bad, just... And ha! only 2 weeks!! I rang the top vet chiro around here & he said he could book in my horse in 3 MONTHS!


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

beau159 said:


> Could also be hocks, SI, back, or other hind end things. The lameness eval will help pinpoint the possible area.
> 
> Personally, I would x-ray the hocks, both sides even if she doesn't flex sore in the hocks. But I'm kindof a hock freak, due to the issues my Red has.
> 
> You can also x-ray the stifles but it's pretty uncommon to have bony changes in the stifle so they usually look normal. It's usually soft tissue changes.


Ohhh I'm so anxious to hear what it is ? Really hoping it ain't the hocks. That is such a common, costly problem with pleasure horses-- I tried preventing that problem by getting a horse who wasn't broke til 3 ?.... Oh well. It will be what it will be. Gonna drive me crazy though. ?
I did a little flexion test on her myself today, just to see, and she seemed just fine, no hip bobs or anything. I read that with stifle injuries they are sometimes sore/cranky when you flex the leg all the way up and she wasn't. No hip bobbing at the trot and the short stride was hardly noticeable. Hoping that's a sign that this is something minor and fixable... fingers crossed ???



loosie said:


> Spec said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the one my friend recommended wasn't a DVM, so thats a no from me. The one I called who lives about 2hr from me says she's busier than ever before and can't get me in for 2 weeks.
> ...


If I had to wait 3 months.... the horse would be fine but I would surely die!!!! ?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Spec said:


> Really hoping it ain't the hocks. That is such a common, costly problem with pleasure horses-- *I tried preventing that problem by getting a horse who wasn't broke til 3* ?.... Oh well. It will be what it will be. Gonna drive me crazy though. ?


While it is true you don't want to use the horse too hard too young (although 3 is_ still_ young), age is NOT going to "prevent" you from having hock problems. In my opinion, if you have a performance horse of some kind, it's a matter of *when* they will have a lameness problems ... not "if". Now a pleasure horse isn't going to use their hocks as hard as a barrel horse for example, but you are still asking them to travel at a high level of collection and really use themselves correctly. And on top of it, be judged by someone for their movement!

Anyway, interested to hear what your vet says in 2 weeks. Keep us posted.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Agree, 3yo is still too young for much weightbearing/high impact work. Also that lack of work until maturity isn't going to 'safeguard'. Also agree fully, that if you do ask for 'high performance' stuff - barrels, reining, racing, jumping... it's far more likely a when than an if. Which is why I personally don't agree with those 'sports' any more.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

beau159 said:


> Spec said:
> 
> 
> > Really hoping it ain't the hocks. That is such a common, costly problem with pleasure horses-- *I tried preventing that problem by getting a horse who wasn't broke til 3* ?.... Oh well. It will be what it will be. Gonna drive me crazy though. ?
> ...


Oh I know, the only way to ensure no issues with your performance horse is not to have one (sad but true)... I'm sure you know most WP horses are broke and shown at 2 for the futurities, which is why I was excited to find a nice one who hadn't been.  She's easy going so she rarely gets a wet saddle pad; and I try to steer clear of too many repetitive motions/circles/excessive lunging/etc to protect those young joints. 
I'll keep this thread posted as soon as the chiro forms, and thanks for your two cents you are very knowledgeable on these subjects!!


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

loosie said:


> Which is why I personally don't agree with those 'sports' any more.


I go back and forth with the same thoughts about the sports. In my case WP. Although I don't specifically show western pleasure I do the pattern classes but it's all the same... so many bad trainers out there but also so many good... I go back and forth. Without the sports idk what the equestrian community would be.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

loosie said:


> ^ Which is why I personally don't agree with those 'sports' any more.


Not to start derailing the thread ..... but a horse can sit in the pasture all it's life and STILL have hock problems. (for example)


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

beau159 said:


> loosie said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Which is why I personally don't agree with those 'sports' any more.
> ...


True. I knew a lady with a horse who's got awful hock problems; was never anything more than an easy trail horse/pasture puff. Conformation plays a huge part I think. Same with farriery.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

Quick update! Had the vet/chiro out, she watched her gaits both in hand and under saddle, as well as performed a lameness exam and fixed her alignment (she was all out of whack, I heard some very satisfying pops). Vet pinpointed the stifle as a problem area but thinks it is an old injury from the winter instead of weakness. Most likely a kick to the area(or some other pasture accident) that has been healing really slowly since I kept her turned out with the others and continued riding (woops--mistake on my part). Said an x-ray was unnecessary because it wouldn't show up anyway. Prescribed a few weeks off, ice to the area as often as I can, and a paddock to herself. Then I can gradually bring her back into the swing of things. On the bright side, watching comparative videos from May to now, the short striding has gotten much less noticeable, which gives me lots of hope she'll be back to normal for next season. The vet also seemed like she expected her to be fine.
All in all, I'm a new believer in equine chiropractics and now I kind of want to go to one myself.  ... And great job on a solid educated guess, beau159!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My horses too have had great benefit from chiropractic adjustments. 

Yes, most times it will be pretty rare to see anything on a stifle x-ray as it is not common to have bony changes (usually it's soft tissue). 

Well hopefully she will feel better in a few weeks!


----------

